# BGH: Kein Weiterverkauf von Steamworks-Spielen legal



## HLP-Andy (4. August 2010)

Bereits im Februar dieses Jahres wurde bekannt, dass der Bundesgerichtshof, die oberste Instanz in Zivilrechtsfragen, eine Klage des Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen gegen den Spieleentwickler Valve abgewiesen hat. Die Konsumentenschützer hatten geklagt, weil Steam-Spiele nicht weiterverkauft werden können. Das ist allerdings nach deutschem Recht völlig legal.

Aus der nun veröffentlichten schriftlichen Begründung geht hervor, dass das auch (und besonders) auf im Laden gekaufte Spiele mit Steam-Bindung zutrifft. Der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz, den der Anwalt des Verbraucherschutz als Argument anführte, bezieht sich nur auf das Trägermedium, also die CD. Das Benutzerkonto auf Steam ist allerdings ein Vertrag zwischen Valve und demjenigen, der das erste mal das Spiel aktiviert hat. Die Urteilsbegründung:



> Der urheberrechtliche Grundsatz der Erschöpfung des Verbreitungsrechts  wird nicht berührt, wenn der Berechtigte das von ihm geschaffene, auf  DVD vertriebene Computerspiel so programmiert, dass es erst nach der  online erfolgten Zuweisung einer individuellen Kennung genutzt werden  kann, und wenn er sich vertraglich ausbedingt, dass diese Kennung nicht  an Dritte weitergegeben werden darf. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn die DVD  mit dem Computerspiel wegen der ohne Kennung eingeschränkten  Spielmöglichkeiten vom Ersterwerber praktisch nicht mehr weiterveräußert  werden kann.


Weitere Infos findet ihr hier: HLP | News | Steam: Bundesgerichtshof gibt Valve recht
Das komplette Urteil gibt es auf der Website des BGH als PDF: http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...Sort=12288&nr=52877&pos=5&anz=634&Blank=1.pdf


----------



## fuddles (4. August 2010)

Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für PC Spieler und Gebrauchtkäufer....


----------



## maGic (4. August 2010)

kein wunder dass ich nie Freunde von Steam bin


----------



## Venne766 (4. August 2010)

Wen interessierts. Bin zwar kein Freund von steam aber alte Spiele landen bei mir eh inner Tonne.
Mfg Venne


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2010)

GZ BGH 

Zwar gabs verdammt viele erfreuliche Urteile in den letzten Jahren, aber da haben se echt den Vogel abgeschossen. Ich glaub die können da mal wieder, wie bei dem Schönheitsreperaturenurteil, nicht abschätzen was für weitreichende Folgen das Urteil haben wird. 

Es ist doch total offensichtlich, das damit auch noch der letzte Hersteller ne Accountbindung damit einführen wird, und sich durch die TOLLE Begründung der Weiterverkauf ja mit entsprechender Klausel auch völlig unterbinden lässt der Gebrauchtmarkt damit aussterben wird.

Die gewerblichen Händler mit Gebrauchttiteln werden sich freuen.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. August 2010)

Steam hat sein Kumpel Nvidia gefragt ob sie den BGH schmieren können 
ist aber echt eine Frechheit das ganze


----------



## TwilightAngel (4. August 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass bzgl. Accountbindung schon ein Grundsatzurteil seitens des Bundesverfassungsgerichts vorliegt. Sollte das doch schon existieren, bitte den Link posten.
Andernfalls können die Verbraucherzentralen versuchen den noch anzurufen.
Da müsste man das (einzigartige?) deutsche Recht auf Wiederveräusserbarkeit wohl prüfen lassen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. August 2010)

Also ich glaub der Verbraucherschutz hat da genug Geld investiert (trägt ja durch die Niederlage alle Gerichtskosten), ging ja schließlich seit Jahren durch alle Instanzen. Der wird jetzt kein großes Interesse haben noch mehr Geld in eine Verzweiflungsaktion zu stecken und vor das BVG zu gehen. Und nichts anderes wäre das.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Ich denke die Meisten, so wie ich ach, verkaufen ihre Spiele gar nicht. Warum auch? Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich auch niemanden der das macht. Von daher wird hier m. M. n. aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht. 

MfG


----------



## fuddles (4. August 2010)

> Ganz ehrlich. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Ich denke die Meisten, so wie ich ach, verkaufen ihre Spiele gar nicht. Warum auch? Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich auch niemanden der das macht. Von daher wird hier m. M. n. aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht.


Nur weil du nicht, alle anderen auch, was? Ignoranz ist keine Tugend.

Ich verkaufe meine Gebrauchten und vor allem kaufe ich Gebrauchte !


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht, alle anderen auch, was? Ignoranz ist keine Tugend.


Was hat das mit Ignoranz zu tun, wenn ich meine Meinung äußere???


> Ich verkaufe meine Gebrauchten und vor allem kaufe ich Gebrauchte !


Und wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat, handeln die Anbieter nach dem Gesetz. Demnach kann man ihnen keine Vorwürfe machen, sondern dem deutschen Recht was diesbezüglich keinen Konsumentenschutz vorsieht und den generellen Wiederverkauf von Waren schützt.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2010)

Spiele, welche relativ neuwertig sind und noch nicht lange auf dem Markt zur Verfügung stehen, werfen schon noch einen ertragbaren Erlös ab.

Von daher lohnt sich ein Weiterverkauf schon, wenn man ein Game eben gleich nach dem ersten Durchlauf wieder verscherbelt.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. August 2010)

Ich habe mir das Urteil, jetzt nur einmal durchgelesen, doch empfinde ich manche Begründungen als konstruiert. Vor allem dieser Absatz:



> Entscheidend sei insofern, dass mit der DVD-Rom nicht ein offline und mit einem PC spielbares Programm erworben werde, sondern der Kunde - *wie ihm beim Kauf regelmäßig bewusst sei* - *nur eines von mehreren Elementen erhalte, die zum bestimmungsgemäßen Spielbetrieb erforderlich seien*. Nach Sinn und Zweck des Erschöpfungsgrundsatzes sei dieser bei einer derartigen Sachlage nicht anzuwenden.


Das steht im krassen Gegensatz zur rechtlichen Historie von Kaufverträgen über Computerspiel-Lizenzen. Vor allem wird im Urteil eine pauschalisierte Behauptung aufgestellt ("wie ihm beim Kauf regelmäßig bewusst sei"), auf die sich die gesamte Begründung im Absatz stützt. In der Historie (und das sind immerhin mehrere Jahre) war zur bestimmungsgemäßen Inbetriebnahme nur der Kauf der DVD notwendig. Man kann von keinem objektiven Dritten verlangen, eine Abweichung von diesem Grundsatz vorauszusehen. Der Großteil der PC-Spiele ist nach wie vor ohne Account-Bindung erhältlich. Diese Tatsache wird vom Gericht vollkommen ignoriert. Seit wann muss man einen Trend wissen, der vollkommen gegen die aktuelle Verkehrssitte ist? 

Ebenso halte ich es für fraglich, dass der Hinweis auf der Verpackung auf die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen ausreicht - wie vom Gericht festgestellt. In der Regel liegen die DVD-Hüllen in einem fremden Verkaufsraum zur Schau. Der Verbraucher hat dort keine Möglichkeit die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen einzusehen. Dies kann er entweder erst nach dem Kauf, oder (jetzt sind wir wieder bei der Behauptung des Gerichts), er rechnet damit, dass es diese Nutzungsbedingen gibt und er sich darüber informieren muss.

Das Urteil empfinde ich als nicht gerechtfertigt und konstruiert.


----------



## cookiebrandt (4. August 2010)

Solange durch das Urteil nicht unsere Grundrechte negativ berührt worden sind, müssen wir nun leider damit leben :/


----------



## maGic (4. August 2010)

Und Auswahl von non-Steam-Games wird immer kleiner


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Urteil, jetzt nur einmal durchgelesen, doch empfinde ich manche Begründungen als konstruiert. Vor allem dieser Absatz:
> 
> Das steht im krassen Gegensatz zur rechtlichen Historie von Kaufverträgen über Computerspiel-Lizenzen. Vor allem wird im Urteil eine pauschalisierte Behauptung aufgestellt ("wie ihm beim Kauf regelmäßig bewusst sei"), auf die sich die gesamte Begründung im Absatz stützt.


Das bezieht sich wohl auf den Hinweistext auf der Packung zu den Steam-AGB: http://www.hlportal.de/images/specials/steamssa.jpg

Da man diese Information sieht (und das nicht einmalig, sondern eben regelmäßig, bei jedem Kauf eines solchen Spiels), muss man davon ausgehen, dass es dem Käufer bewusst ist was er tut.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. August 2010)

Wäre schon cool gewessen dann könnte ich endlich mal DOD(kein DoD:S) spielen.
Oder einfach mal eine Games die eh net nutze mal zu tauschen oder Verkaufen wäre Geil !


----------



## Pokerclock (4. August 2010)

Man sieht die Information auf die AGB, nicht aber die AGB selbst. Diese kann einem nur bekannt sein, wenn man auf diese hingewiesen wird. Das geschieht aber erst im Verkaufsraum und dort hat man keine Möglichkeit diese einzusehen. 

Davon abgesehen, kauft nicht jeder regelmäßig Spiele dieser Art, schon gar nicht beim ersten Mal Die Account-Bindung ist noch weit davon entfernt eine Verkehrssitte zu sein.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man sieht die Information auf die AGB, nicht aber die AGB selbst. Diese kann einem nur bekannt sein, wenn man auf diese hingewiesen wird. Das geschieht aber erst im Verkaufsraum und dort hat man keine Möglichkeit diese einzusehen.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, kauft nicht jeder regelmäßig Spiele dieser Art, schon gar nicht beim ersten Mal


Besteht dazu eine Pflicht das die AGB im Verkaufsraum einzusehen sein muss?

Ich finde es ja schon mal gut das es so explizit hinten drauf steht, dass man erst die Verpackung nach der SSA, bei Einverständnis, öffnen soll, ansonsten kann man es ja, wenn es noch geschlossen ist, zurückgeben.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (4. August 2010)

Was passiert, wenn der Händler die Ware nicht zurück nimmt?


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn der Händler die Ware nicht zurück nimmt?


Müssen sie das nicht wenn sie nicht genutzt wurde also noch geschlossen ist? 
Ich weiß das bei Fernabsatzverträgen ein zweiwöchiges, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, Rückgaberecht besteht. Gibt es so etwas bei Ladengeschäften nicht, insbesondere wenn das  Produkt noch original ist?

Wenn nein, ergibt das natürlich keinen Sinn und es wäre eine Lücke über die man sicherlich nochmal eine Klage anstreben könnte. Oder unsere Gesetzgebung wird dahingehend angepasst.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (4. August 2010)

FAR geht, doch ginge dies auch ohne die vertragliche Stückelung der Leistung bei Spiel-Lizenzen.

Mangel > kein Mangel vorhanden
Anfechtung wegen Irrtum > führt zu Schadenersatzforderungen
Dauerschuldverhältnis > nicht bei einem einmaligen Kaufvertrag, trotz fortschreitender Account-Bindung

Bei Ladengeschäften geht also nichts.

Das sind Dinge, die nicht im Urteil auftauchen. Müssen sie auch nicht, weil der RA der Verbraucherzentrale wohl jenes nicht im Rahmen von Anträgen vom Gericht prüfen lassen hat. Dumm gelaufen, wenn du mich fragst. Haben sich leider zu sehr auf den Erschöpfungsgrundsatz konzentriert.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das sind Dinge, die nicht im Urteil auftauchen. Müssen sie auch nicht, weil der RA der Verbraucherzentrale wohl jenes nicht im Rahmen von Anträgen vom Gericht prüfen lassen hat. Dumm gelaufen, wenn du mich fragst. Haben sich leider zu sehr auf den Erschöpfungsgrundsatz konzentriert.


Scheint so, ja. Der Punkt erscheint mir auch viel schlüssiger. Vielleicht holen Sie das noch nach ansonsten bleibt dem Verbraucher wohl nichts anderes üblich als auf die Händlerkulanz, wie z.B. bei Media Markt, zu setzen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141127 (4. August 2010)

Es heisst in ähnlichen Fällen auch des öfteren man erwerbe ja nur ein Nutzungsrecht am Produkt und habe somit kein Verkaufsrecht da man die Software ja im eigentlichen Sinn nicht besitze.
Das den Publishern der Gebrauchtmarkt sowieso ein Dorn im Auge ist weis man ja.
Ich teil mir einfach manchmal das Geld für die Games mit nem Freund und haben unsere Accountdaten ausgetauscht. Bei Onlinegames ists halt blöd...
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis unsere österreichischen Gerichte das ganze 1zu1 nachplappern.


----------



## DarkMo (4. August 2010)

zwiespältiges thema für mich: einerseits der spezielle fall mit spielen juckt mich eigentlich garnich. mir isses da relativ wurscht. wenn ich mir was kaufe (spiel), dann a) nich gebraucht und b) ums zu behalten. quasi sammlungsmäßig. die spiele von vor 10/15 jahren hab ich auch noch alle. wieso sollte ich gute games verkaufen wollen ^^ heisst natürlich auch im umkehrschluss für mich, das ich nur wenig lohnenswerte/kaufenswerte spiele für mich enddecke ^^ sprich: soviel mist aufm markt, da kauf ich einfach nix un fertig. die games die ich kaufe, gefallen mir aber wiederrum sogut, das ich die eh ewig zocke und somit auch keine durstperioden auftauchen. passt super, wenn man SP-games nich mag :>

aber andererseits natürlich der allgemeine aspekt, der an sich überwiegt. was wenn so nen mist überall mode wird?  gut, ich wüsst jetz so großartig nix, wo ich mir was kauf, was ned bis zum müll behalten wird ^^ liegt vllt auch dadran, das ichs geld ned scheiss un daher aufpass, wofür ichs ausgeb. aber ab und an (grad mit nem kind) will man ja auch ma was wiederverkaufen (ja kind isn gutes bsp - die wachsen ja schneller raus, wie das mans denen angezogen hat ^^).


----------



## NGamers (4. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Ich denke die Meisten, so wie ich ach, verkaufen ihre Spiele gar nicht. Warum auch? Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich auch niemanden der das macht. Von daher wird hier m. M. n. aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht.
> 
> MfG



Wenn ich für ein Spiel 40-50€ ausgebe, es in einer Woche durchzocke und es nur einen sehr geringen oder keinen Mehrspielerwert hat (z.B. doch nicht so gut, kein interessanter Singleplayer, ich denk da mal an das letzte Prince of Persia -.- ....), was soll ich damit machen? Ich würds lieber für 20-30€ weiterverkaufen, statt mir zu denken "evtl haste ja in 2-3 Jahren nochmal Lust". Ich hab das früher REGELMÄSSIG so gemacht, nur heute gehts ja kaum noch, bzw viel seltener.


----------



## Drapenot (4. August 2010)

Naja das Urteil kann sich ja auch irgendwann wieder ändern.
Das ist ja jetzt nicht für alle Zeit fest gebunden.
Die können es irgendwann besser vorbereitet noch einmal probieren und dann geht die Entscheidung vieleicht anders aus.

Man sollte nur niemals aufhören für seine Rechte zu kämpfen und die Dinge einfach akzeptieren wie sie sind, ansonsten denken die noch das sie im Recht sind^^


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. August 2010)

Drapenot schrieb:


> Naja das Urteil kann sich ja auch irgendwann wieder ändern.


Uhm, nein? Ich bin mir als Laie zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber soweit ich weiß ist das ein Grundsatzurteil des Bundesgerichtshof. Sobald man versucht eine neue Klage in diesem oder einem ähnlichen Fall einzureichen, wird sie mit Hinweis auf das Höchstgerichtsurteil abgewiesen. Stare decisis-Prinzip nennt sich das ganze.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2010)

NGamers schrieb:


> Wenn ich für ein Spiel 40-50€ ausgebe, es in einer Woche durchzocke und es nur einen sehr geringen oder keinen Mehrspielerwert hat (z.B. doch nicht so gut, kein interessanter Singleplayer, ich denk da mal an das letzte Prince of Persia -.- ....)


Laß mich den Satz zu Ende führen....",dann kaufe ich es mir nicht!  


> , was soll ich damit machen? Ich würds lieber für 20-30€ weiterverkaufen, statt mir zu denken "evtl haste ja in 2-3 Jahren nochmal Lust". Ich hab das früher REGELMÄSSIG so gemacht, nur heute gehts ja kaum noch, bzw viel seltener.


Naja, wie dein Vorredner schon schrieb muss man ja nicht alles kaufen. Wenn man sich auf das beschränkt was gut ist und was einem selber sehr gut gefällt, sehe ich von meiner Perspektive aus eigentlich keine Notwändigkeit das Produkt wieder zu verkaufen. 



HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Uhm, nein? Ich bin mir als Laie zwar nicht  100%ig sicher, aber soweit ich weiß ist das ein Grundsatzurteil des  Bundesgerichtshof. Sobald man versucht eine neue Klage in diesem oder  einem ähnlichen Fall einzureichen, wird sie mit Hinweis auf das  Höchstgerichtsurteil abgewiesen. Stare decisis-Prinzip nennt sich das  ganze.


Aber nicht wenn der Sachverhalt abgeändert ist, wie zum Beispiel die  Erkenntnis von Pokerclock das man es nicht in jedem Fall zurückgeben  kann. 

MfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2010)

zum glück ich habe nur ein paar spiele bei Steam, HL2 + addons und co.
Der rest lieber richtig kaufen mit medium.
Der größte schei.. ist Gamesload wegen schlechter Support.


----------



## X Broster (4. August 2010)

Toll, das schließt mehr und mehr die Gamer aus, die ihre Spiele, aus Geldmangel, legal bei ebay etc. gebraucht kaufen. Die ehrlichen 2-Hand-Käufer müssen gewollt oder ungewollt andere Wege finden...


----------



## Singler (4. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Urteil, jetzt nur einmal durchgelesen, doch empfinde ich manche Begründungen als konstruiert. Vor allem dieser Absatz:
> 
> Das steht im krassen Gegensatz zur rechtlichen Historie von Kaufverträgen über Computerspiel-Lizenzen. Vor allem wird im Urteil eine pauschalisierte Behauptung aufgestellt ("wie ihm beim Kauf regelmäßig bewusst sei"), auf die sich die gesamte Begründung im Absatz stützt. In der Historie (und das sind immerhin mehrere Jahre) war zur bestimmungsgemäßen Inbetriebnahme nur der Kauf der DVD notwendig. Man kann von keinem objektiven Dritten verlangen, eine Abweichung von diesem Grundsatz vorauszusehen. Der Großteil der PC-Spiele ist nach wie vor ohne Account-Bindung erhältlich. Diese Tatsache wird vom Gericht vollkommen ignoriert. Seit wann muss man einen Trend wissen, der vollkommen gegen die aktuelle Verkehrssitte ist?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, als Moderator solltest du solche Äusserungen unterlassen. Als Moderator hast du keine Meinung zu haben, sondern die Diskussions"kultur" überwachen. Ein Moderator lenkt eine Diskussion, beteiligt sich aber nicht.


----------



## Moritz2000 (4. August 2010)

Hm, verstehe ich hier etwas falsch?
Es geht doch nur darum, dass Spiele, die man über Steam spielen muss, nicht weiterverkaufen darf, oder? Aber kann man bei solchen Spielen den Code nicht eh nur einmal verwenden? Zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, als ich mir mal ein Steam Spiel gebraucht gekauft habe, konnte es nie spielen - 10€ in den Wind geblasen.
Wenn ich hier iwas falsch verstehe, klärt mich bitte auf...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (4. August 2010)

Verstehe nicht warum sich hier so viele aufregen, das man Steam Spiele nicht gebraucht kaufen kann ist doch ne Alte Kamelle jetzt wurde halt nur festgestellt das es Legal ist den Weiterverkauf zu Unterbinden 

Heutzutage muss man doch sowieso jedes Spiel irgenwo Registrieren dadurch wir ein Weiterverkauf so gut wie unmöglich.

Und wenn EA diesen MP-Pass für PC einführen werden die anderen Publisher
wohl nachziehen und irgenwann wird es dann kein Gebraucht Handel mehr geben.

Weil wer ist so bescheuert und käuft sich ein Spiel gebraucht + den Pass 
um das Spiel neu zu Registrieren wenn es das Spiel im Laden schon zu einem niedrigerem Preis gibt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. August 2010)

Die Politik sollte ein Recht auf Weitergabe/Verkauf von Spielen, Filmen, etc. gesetzlich erzwingen. Ich kaufe zwar viel bei Steam, muss meine Spiele nicht unbedingt weiterverkaufen und stehe eher auf Neuware, aber wer Gebrauchtes kaufen/verkaufen will, sollte die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


----------



## Drapenot (4. August 2010)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Uhm, nein? Ich bin mir als Laie zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber soweit ich weiß ist das ein Grundsatzurteil des Bundesgerichtshof. Sobald man versucht eine neue Klage in diesem oder einem ähnlichen Fall einzureichen, wird sie mit Hinweis auf das Höchstgerichtsurteil abgewiesen. Stare decisis-Prinzip nennt sich das ganze.



Uhm, doch!

Stand sogar in der Gamestar oder PCGH, weiß grad nicht mehr welches Heft.
Als ob Gesetze ewig gelten würden, wenn sie keinen Sinn mehr machen.
Es gibt natürlich noch einige alte Gesetze wo man heutzutage den Kopf schütteln muss. Aber da sie kaum Auswirkungen haben muss man sie nicht unbedingt entfernen. Denke man nur an die USA. Die haben doch einige seltsame Gesetze, auf die aber kaum noch einer achtet.

So manche alten Gesetze wären heute nicht mehr angebracht oder wären schlichtweg nutzlos, wieso sollte man dieses dann nicht wieder streichen können?


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. August 2010)

Drapenot schrieb:


> Uhm, doch!
> 
> Stand sogar in der Gamestar oder PCGH, weiß grad nicht mehr welches Heft.
> Als ob Gesetze ewig gelten würden, wenn sie keinen Sinn mehr machen.
> ...


Keiner sagt, dass man Gesetze nicht ändern kann. Aber das zu tun ist Aufgabe der Legislative, nicht der Judikative.




Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Hm, verstehe ich hier etwas falsch?
> Es geht doch nur darum, dass Spiele, die man über Steam spielen muss,  nicht weiterverkaufen darf, oder? Aber kann man bei solchen Spielen den  Code nicht eh nur einmal verwenden?


Ja. Und jetzt wurde eben vom Bundesgerichtshof bestätigt, dass diese  Vorgehensweise von Valve legal ist.





Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Politik sollte ein Recht auf  Weitergabe/Verkauf von Spielen, Filmen, etc. gesetzlich erzwingen. Ich  kaufe zwar viel bei Steam, muss meine Spiele nicht unbedingt  weiterverkaufen und stehe eher auf Neuware, aber wer Gebrauchtes  kaufen/verkaufen will, sollte die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


Das Problem: Gebrauchtware im klassischen Sinne ist eben weniger wert, weil sie eben *gebraucht* ist. Sprich sie hat Spuren von der Benutzung, funktioniert vielleicht nicht mehr so gut, ist leicht beschädigt, etc. Das ist das Wesen von gebrauchten Waren. Aber Software über Steam ist immer identisch, es gibt keinen Verschleiß, jeder Gebrauchtkäufer würde immer exakt das selbe erhalten wie jemand der es sich neu kauft. Bei Retail-Spielen hat man zumindest noch einen teilweisen Gebrauch, schließlich ist es was anderes ob man ein Spiel in Originalverpackung zum ersten Mal öffnet oder ob man eines hat was schon ein anderer wochenlang gespielt hat. Dazu kommt, dass man es physisch verkaufen muss, man muss es wegschicken oder zu einem Reseller bringen, etc. All das gibt es bei Steam nicht, man hätte de facto keinen Aufwand, man würde einfach das "Gebrauchtspiel" runterladen als ob es neu gekauft wäre. Entsprechend würden natürlich auch kaum mehr Spiele offiziell verkauft werden, weil einfach jedes Spiel die Runde macht und es jeder einmal durchspielt und wieder verkauft. Valve würde der Umsatz wegbrechen und alles was sie hätten wären höhere Kosten durch die Downloads.

Ein gesetzlicher Zwang würde möglicherweise nur dazu führen, dass Steam einfach in Deutschland nicht mehr genutzt werden kann und Spiele schlicht und einfach nicht mehr in Deutschland angeboten werden.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Ich glaube, als Moderator solltest du solche Äusserungen unterlassen. Als Moderator hast du keine Meinung zu haben, sondern die Diskussions"kultur" überwachen. Ein Moderator lenkt eine Diskussion, beteiligt sich aber nicht.


Wo bitte steht das man als Moderator zu einem Thema nicht seine Meinung äußern darf??? 

MfG


----------



## serafen (4. August 2010)

Naja, an sich lässt mich das kalt - allerdings frage ich mich, wie das mit den EU-Verbraucherrechten in Einklang zu bringen ist?! Wenn ich mir anschaue, welch' ein Aufwand betrieben wurde, Microsoft ans Bein zu pinkeln (um mal ganz umgangssprachlich zu bleiben) ... Stichwort: Browser(-wahl) ... andererseits ein dermaßen einschneidender Nachteil für den Verbraucher doch rechtens befunden wird ... das passt irgendwie nicht.

Allein schon die Differenzierung zwischen köperlicher sowie unkörperlicher Überlassung (Medium/elektronisch) beim Softwarekauf, ist meines Erachtens nicht mehr zeitgemäß - und stellt eindeutig eine Benachteiligung der Verbraucher dar. 

Ich würde mir wirklich nicht anmaßen wollen, hier eine rechtliche Beurteilung vornehmen zu wollen, aber wenn die Nutzungsbedingungen soweit abgesegnet wurden, wäre dann nicht zu prüfen, ob ggf. eine überraschende Klausel (in Bezug auf den untersagten Weiterverkauf) und letztendlich deren Unwirksamkeit vorliegt?

Es kann doch nicht beabsichtigt sein, das Käuferlager in zwei Teile zu spalten - oder muss bald für einen Softwarekauf vorab der Anwalt konsultiert werden? 

Gruß.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. August 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> Naja, an sich lässt mich das kalt - allerdings frage ich mich, wie das mit den EU-Verbraucherrechten in Einklang zu bringen ist?! Wenn ich mir anschaue, welch' ein Aufwand betrieben wurde, Microsoft ans Bein zu pinkeln (um mal ganz umgangssprachlich zu bleiben) ... Stichwort: Browser(-wahl) ... andererseits ein dermaßen einschneidender Nachteil für den Verbraucher doch rechtens befunden wird ... das passt irgendwie nicht.


Das ist ja gerade der Unterschied. Microsoft hat gegen das Wettbewerbsgesetz verstoßen, weil sie ihr Monopol (Windows) missbraucht haben um ein anderes Produkt (den IE) zu pushen. Das hätten sie nicht tun dürfen, das war gegen das Gesetz. Das was Valve tut mag vielleicht manchen nicht gefallen, aber es erfolgt im Einklang der Gesetze und genau das wurde ja jetzt vom Höchstgericht bestätigt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (4. August 2010)

Ich verstehe auch den ganzen Wirbel nicht.
Es ist absolut in Ordnung, was Steam macht. Dafür gibt's da tolle Sonderangebote, und der Kaufpreis ist geringer.

Viele haben leider fälschlicherweise die Ansicht: "Ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft. Nach dem Durchspielen darf ich damit machen, was ich will !".

Dieser Ansatz ist jedoch grundsätzlich falsch ! Ihr habt nicht "das Spiel" gekauft, sondern nur eine Lizenz zur Nutzung des Spiels. Und wie diese "Nutzung" auszusehen hat, bestimmt einzig und allein der Publisher ! Punkt. Aus.

Ich finde Steam absolut in Ordnung: Tolle Sonderangebote (kann die Spiele zwar nicht weiterverkaufen, aber der Verkaufspreis ist auch geringer), komfortables Verwalten der Spiele und Updates, keine Serverprobleme etc.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. August 2010)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Uhm, nein? Ich bin mir als Laie zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber soweit ich weiß ist das ein Grundsatzurteil des Bundesgerichtshof. Sobald man versucht eine neue Klage in diesem oder einem ähnlichen Fall einzureichen, wird sie mit Hinweis auf das Höchstgerichtsurteil abgewiesen. Stare decisis-Prinzip nennt sich das ganze.


 
Aber nicht wenn der Sachverhalt abgeändert ist, wie zum Beispiel die Erkenntnis von Pokerclock das man es nicht in jedem Fall zurückgeben kann. 
Ausserdem kann man die klage auch am Europäischen Gerichtshof abgeben. Käme sie hier durch, müsste der BGH sich beugen. Und nicht nur der!


----------



## Nasenbaer (4. August 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> GZ BGH
> 
> Zwar gabs verdammt viele erfreuliche Urteile in den letzten Jahren, aber da haben se echt den Vogel abgeschossen. Ich glaub die können da mal wieder, wie bei dem Schönheitsreperaturenurteil, nicht abschätzen was für weitreichende Folgen das Urteil haben wird.
> 
> ...


Der BGH ist aber auch nicht allmächtig und darf nur nach den geltenden Gesetzen urteilen.
Für mich ist die Begründung durchaus auch als Laie nachvollziehbar, wenngleich ich deren Rechtmäßigkeit natürlich nicht nachprüfen kann. Aber ich unterstelle den RichterInnen mal, dass die sich besser damit auskennen.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist hier wohl mal wieder der Gesetzgeber gefragt der seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt in Sachen Internet und virtuellen Gütern nichts getan hat. Es kommen nach wie vor Gesetze zur Anwendung, die für die Prä-nternet-Ära geschaffen wurden und darum gibt es auch solch lustige Urteile, wie der Haftung von Forenbetreibern für sämtliche Beiträge.
Allerdings sehen wir ja tagtäglich, dass es dahingehend alsbald keine Reformen geben wird - die bekommen es ja nicht mal hin wesentlich wichtigere Dinge ordentlich zu regeln...


----------



## serafen (4. August 2010)

*@freyny80*
Ach herrje, jetzt sind auf einmal wieder alle Rechtsexperten. Es wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie es sich verhalten würde, wenn diese Einschränkungen auf andere Bereiche - beispielsweise Hardware übertragen würden (unabhängig vom konkreten Fall) 

Mit "Punkt.Aus" ist es leider nicht einfach so getan, schließlich führt das in gewisser Weise den Sinn des Kaufvertrages (vollständiges Eigentum) ad absurdum. 

Außerdem gebe ich bei Steam garantiert kein Geld aus, lade mir stundenlang (trotz schnellem Zugang) die Software herunter, um dann sows zu erleben. Da lohnt sich doch der Mehrwert der klassischen Spiele-Version in Box, oder gleich als Sammler-Edition.

Sofern über Steam diesbezüglich klare Hinweise - vor Kauf - eingeblendet, und nicht einfach auf Nutzungsbedingungen verwiesen würden, könnte sich zumindest im Nachhinein kein Käufer beschweren, er habe es nicht gewußt. Ob die Absatzzahlen dann weiter stabil blieben, würde die Zeit offenbaren.

MfG.


----------



## Singler (4. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wo bitte steht das man als Moderator zu einem Thema nicht seine Meinung äußern darf???
> 
> MfG



Dann soll er klarmachen, ob er als Moderator oder Privatperson postet... Denn sonst kann es bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten böse nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. August 2010)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> man würde einfach das "Gebrauchtspiel" runterladen als ob es neu gekauft wäre.


So einfach ist das nicht. Man müsste erst mal ein Gebraucht-Angebot finden, z.B. im PCGHX-Marktplatz oder bei eBay. Dann müsste der Verkäufer einen Steam-Key per E-Mail schicken, so wie er sonst die Spiele-DVD + Verpackung verschickt. Oder er muss dir das Spiel in Steam "schenken".
Natürlich musst du dem Verkäufer vertrauen. Falls er ein Betrüger ist, bist du gef***t, was bei Gebrauchtwaren ja passieren kann.

Wenn du die Spiele direkt bei Steam kaufst, ist es viel bequemer, du hast sie sofort und es ist 100% sicher.



> Entsprechend würden natürlich auch kaum mehr Spiele offiziell verkauft werden, weil einfach jedes Spiel die Runde macht und es jeder einmal durchspielt und wieder verkauft.


Spiele auf DVD können genauso die Runde machen.
Viele Leute wollen ihre Spiele behalten, nachdem sie sie durchgezockt haben. So kann man sie später noch spielen und man hat eine Sammlung, auf die man stolz sein kann (ja, ein voller Steam-Account ist auch eine Sammlung, mMn sogar besser als ein volles Spiele-Regal). Von halbwegs aktuellen Waren wird es nie mehr Gebrauchtangebote geben als Interessenten, von daher müssen sich einige Interessenten (normalerweise die Mehrheit) die Ware neu kaufen.
Viele Leute kaufen sich Spiele direkt nach dem Release, wenn es noch gar keine Gebrauchtangebote gibt.



> Valve würde der Umsatz wegbrechen und alles was sie hätten wären höhere Kosten durch die Downloads.


Warum das nicht so ist, habe ich bereits begründet.


----------



## MiToKo (4. August 2010)

Wenn man sich das Spiel bei Steam kauft hat man ja eigentlich wirklich nur ne Lizenz gekauft und dann finde ich es verständlich, dass man das Spiel nicht weiterverkaufen kann. 
Wenn man es sich jedoch im Laden kauft finde ich, dass man sich mehr als nur eine Lizenz kauft, weil man ja  auch nen Datenträger mit dem Spiel hat. Deshalb finde ich, sollte man es auch weiterverkaufen dürfen, so wie man auch alte Kleidung weiterverkaufen darf, weil ich da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Sachen sehe. 
Ich finde die Entwicklung der PC Spiele schlecht, da man seit ein paar Jahren viele Spiele nicht mehr auf mehreren Rechnern spielen kann. Früher z.B. bei AOE2 haben wir Zuhause das Spiel auf den beiden PC, die wir zu der Zeit hatten, installiert und auch zusammen gespielt was heutzutage nicht mehr geht. 
Also ich finde man sollte den Wiederverkauf von allen PC Spielen erlauben. Und dass auf der Rückseite ein Hinweis auf die Registrierung ist, finde ich auch nicht als gutes Argument um zu sagen, "Ihr wusstet doch das mit der Registrierung" , weil sollen wir Käufer etwa vorm Kauf die Rückseite lesen, nach Hause gehen, die Nutzungsbestimmungen lesen, wieder zum Laden zurück zu kehren und es dann zu kaufen? Das finde ich nicht richtig und es gibt genug Leute, die noch keine Steam Spiele gekauft haben. Ich z.B. habe noch kein Stream Spiel und vor ein paar Tage mit Starcraft 2 mein Erstes Spiel gekauft, was man registrieren muss. 
Ich hoffe, dass mein Text nachvollziehbar geschrieben ist und meine Persönliche Meinung dazu klar wird.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. August 2010)

MiToKo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das Spiel bei Stream kauft hat


Steam, nicht Stream! 
Steam = Spiele-Plattform
Stream = Audio-/Videoübertragung über LAN/Internet (vgl. TV/Radio)


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Dann soll er klarmachen, ob er als Moderator oder Privatperson postet... Denn sonst kann es bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten böse nach hinten losgeht.


wenn du jetzt wählen müsstest zwischen "er war mit dieser aussage moderativ tätig" und "er hat sich mit dieser aussage einfach nur an der diskussion beteiligt" - was würdest du wohl wählen? ich glaube, das kann man auch ohne irgendwelche doofen kommtare vorher ("achtung, ich schreibe als privatperson un nich als mod...") leicht erkennen. die mods sin doch keinem maschinen die hier nur gefühllos regieren, sondern menschen wie du und ich die auch gerne mal diskutieren (und gefühllos regieren ).

also lasst die jungs auch ihren senf zu beitragen un gut ^^ solche sinnlos diskussionen *g* zum thema... mir fällt nix ein. gut die dinger sin billig bei so angeboten, aber ich persönlich würd das zum bsp eh nie nutzen. brauch keinen online papa der mein spielerverhalten lustig nachforschen kann un ich ihm dafür auch noch geld gebe. brauch keine spiele, die ich nich als physischen beweis in händen halten kann. ich zünd mir ja auch kein geld an un erfreu mich 5 minuten an den tollen dämpfen (auf deutsch: bin "militanter" nichtraucher ^^ muss nur noch meine kleene davon überzeugen *im schützengraben versteck*).


----------



## Septimus (5. August 2010)

Schönes Deutsches Recht^^

Würde es gern sehen wenn sich nun mehr Spieler von Steam lösen würden die das Verhalten von denen nicht mittragen möchten.
Es müsste einen ähnlichen Avatar wie den von DarkMo über mir geben wo steht "Finger weg von Steam"

Aber wie die Lemminge die sich Blind in die Schlucht stürzen kaufen einige weiterhin ihre Spiele bei Steam und bilden sich ein das vieles dort Preiswerter und ach sooo viel besser sei.
Der Blick vernebelt sich leider dezent wenn man es sich abgewöhnt hat den Fuß vor die Türe zu setzen und alles Blind im Internet kauft nur weil jeder Lemming es so macht und man ja jeden Trend mitnehmen muß.

Man muß auch mal Nein sagen können und ist das Spiel 1000x der Hammer.Wenn mir die Bedingungen nicht passen zu denen es verkauft wird sage ich Nein und verzichte darauf.
Habe das mit UbiMurks gemacht das bekanntlich nichts anderes ist und fahre für mich gut damit.Die wollen mich gängeln,also bekommen die auch mein Geld nicht!
Machen das viele wird Steam das am Umsatz merken und seine Bedingungen schon ändern müssen um auf dem Markt weiter existieren zu können.
Es gibt auch eine Welt ausserhalb von Steam -mal Anmerk-

Erinnert mich an diese Diskussion von MW2 das ja soooo viele im Regal stehen lassen wollten und gleich zum Release los hechelten um ja die ersten sein zu sein...


----------



## Trefoil80 (5. August 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> *@freyny80*
> Ach herrje, jetzt sind auf einmal wieder alle Rechtsexperten. Es wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie es sich verhalten würde, wenn diese Einschränkungen auf andere Bereiche - beispielsweise Hardware übertragen würden (unabhängig vom konkreten Fall)
> 
> Mit "Punkt.Aus" ist es leider nicht einfach so getan, schließlich führt das in gewisser Weise den Sinn des Kaufvertrages (vollständiges Eigentum) ad absurdum.



Bin zwar kein Rechtsexperte, aber so ist das nun mal bei Software. Du hast halt nur eine "Lizenz zur Nutzung" erworben, nicht die Software selbst. Kann man mit Hardware nicht vergleichen.

"Vollständiges Eigentum" (gibt es so nicht !) ist ein Begriff, der von Händlern in Bezug auf Zahlung einer Rechnung verwendet wird ("die Ware bleibt bis zur vollständigen Bezahlung Eigentum von Firma XY"). Damit sichert sich der Händler nur rechtlich ab, dass er die Ware im Falle von "Zahlungsproblemen" des Kunden zurückfordern kann.


----------



## KrHome (5. August 2010)

HLP-Andy schrieb:


> Uhm, nein? Ich bin mir als Laie zwar nicht 100%ig sicher, aber soweit ich weiß ist das ein Grundsatzurteil des Bundesgerichtshof. Sobald man versucht eine neue Klage in diesem oder einem ähnlichen Fall einzureichen, wird sie mit Hinweis auf das Höchstgerichtsurteil abgewiesen. Stare decisis-Prinzip nennt sich das ganze.



Dieses Prinzip stammt aus dem Case Law Rechtssystem, welches wir in Deutschland aber nicht haben. Nur das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Möglichkeit über ein Urteil bindendes Recht zu schaffen. 

Untergeordnete Gerichte werden sich bestenfalls aus Gründen der Rechtssicherheit an höchstrichterliche Entscheidungen halten. Müssen dies aber nicht.

Was die Begründung angeht, sehe ich es wie Pokerclock. Liest sich alles sehr seltsam. Das muss man erstmal setzen lassen.


----------



## zupipo (5. August 2010)

Die Spieleindustrie scheint nichts von der Musikindustrie gelernt zu haben, auch wenn beide nicht vollstandig vergleichbar sind. Seine Käufer zu verärgern hat aber noch keiner Branche je gut getan.

Wenn durch Accounts oder ständigen Onlinezwang etc. Gebrauchtspiele praktisch wertlos werden, könnten viele bisherige Käufer die Möglichkeit entdecken, ihre Spiele gänzlich "kostenlos" über das Internet zu beziehen und frei zu schalten.

Und wer dieses Einsparpotenzial erst einmal entdeckt und sich daran gewöhnt hat, ist als Käufer schwer zurück zu gewinnen. Steam, Ubisoft und viele andere legen hier die große Kettensäge an die Äste, auf denen sie sitzen. Bon Voyage!


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Dann soll er klarmachen, ob er als Moderator oder Privatperson postet... Denn sonst kann es bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten böse nach hinten losgeht.


Wieso, wenn man sachlich bleibt sollten Meinungsverschiedenheiten nie böse nach hinten losgehen. Ganz ehrlich, ich versteh überhaupt nicht wo da dein Problem ist. Hier geht es um Meinungsaustausch und daran können sich Mod´s genauso wie User beteiligen, da brauchst du auch keine Angst vor ungerechtfertigten Restriktionen haben. 
So lange du dich an die Forenregeln hälst hast du nichts zu befürchten. 



Septimus schrieb:


> Aber wie die Lemminge die sich Blind in die Schlucht stürzen kaufen  einige weiterhin ihre Spiele bei Steam und bilden sich ein das vieles  dort Preiswerter und ach sooo viel besser sei.


 Wenn ich etwas nciht leiden kann, dann wenn jemand seine  Vorstellungen von Dingen wie sie zu laufen haben über die von anderen  stellt. 
Ich kaufe mir spiele und behalte sie, von daher kann ich auch problemlos  bei Steam einkaufen, wenn ich möchte ohne mich wie ein blinder Lemming  zu verhalten. Nur weil du damit Probleme hast kann man daraus nicht  rückschliessen das deine Einstellung die einzig wahre ist und alle  anderen, sicherlich auch noch die Mehrheit, sich dieses Systems erfreut  und die Vorteile schätzt.


> Der Blick vernebelt sich leider dezent wenn man es sich abgewöhnt hat  den Fuß vor die Türe zu setzen und alles Blind im Internet kauft nur  weil jeder Lemming es so macht und man ja jeden Trend mitnehmen  muß.


 Tolleranz und differenzierte Sichtweisen sind anscheinend  nicht deine Stärke.^^
^





> Man muß auch mal Nein sagen können und ist das Spiel 1000x der  Hammer.Wenn mir die Bedingungen nicht passen zu denen es verkauft wird  sage ich Nein und verzichte darauf.


 Und weil den millionen  Steamusern die Bedingungen passen sind es jetzt Lemminge?


> Habe das mit UbiMurks gemacht das bekanntlich nichts anderes ist und  fahre für mich gut damit.Die wollen mich gängeln,also bekommen die auch  mein Geld nicht!
> Machen das viele wird Steam das am Umsatz merken und seine Bedingungen  schon ändern müssen um auf dem Markt weiter existieren zu können.
> Es gibt auch eine Welt ausserhalb von Steam -mal Anmerk-
> 
> Erinnert mich an diese Diskussion von MW2 das ja soooo viele im Regal  stehen lassen wollten und gleich zum Release los hechelten um ja die  ersten sein zu sein...


Nur in dem Fall regt das eben nicht die  große Mehrheit auf sondern nur wenige. Wie schon geschrieben bin ich der  Meinung das die Meisten ihre Spiele die sie kaufen auch behalten.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2010)

sry doppel


----------



## Ebula (5. August 2010)

Mal abgesehen von den gebraucht Verkäufen ist Steam ja schon eine der besten Download-Spieleplatformen die es gibt. Nicht nur das es sehr angenehm und unkompliziert ist, es bringt auch einen echten mehrwert da man nicht selbstständig patchen muss, jedesmal seine Freunde neu zusammen suchen muss um mal ne MP Partie zu spielen und es vor allem eine super Marketing- und Vertriebsplattform für Indie Spiele ist.
Wenn man das Urteil mal von der Herrsteller Seite sieht, dann kann ich es auch nachvollziehen. Bei einem Spiel handelt es sich ja auch nur um Software wie jede andere auch. Das bedeutet wenn dort der gebrauchtverkauf für lizenzen erlaubt wäre, würde sich das auch schnell auf software im allgemeinen auswirken. Und dort ist es ja schon ewig gang und gebe das lizenzen personen- oder firmengebunden sind und nicht weiter verkauft werden.
Ich bin der ganzen Sache neutral gegenüber, ich kaufe immer neue Spiele, nachdem ich mich aber auch lang darüber informiert habe, und verkaufe sie nicht wieder.
Man muss aber auch daran denken das der Computerspiele Markt sehr schwierig ist, wie man am konstanten sterben von studios unschwer erkennt. Durch die hohen Entwicklungskosten und den nicht alzugroßen Markt ist jedes Spiel ein sehr hohes finanzielles Risiko. Wenn dann noch ein Teil der einnahmen wegen gebrauchtverkäufen wegfällt kann das schon viele Spiele im Keim ersticken. 
Das Urteil wird bestimmt da zu führen das über kurz oder lang der gebraucht Markt für PC spiele Wegfällt.
Das muss jetzt aber nicht nur negativ sein. Vieleicht verdienen dadurch entwikler etwas mehr geld und es lohnt sich vieleicht mal etwas mehr ein Risiko einzugehen. Vieleicht sieht man dann auch mal wieder neue Spiele und keine Call of Duty 18 oder NFS 29.


----------



## MiToKo (5. August 2010)

Es geht ja nicht darum, ob man seine Spiele gebraucht verkauft/kauft, sondern ob man das Recht hat dieses zu tun. Ich verkaufe meine Spiele auch nicht, trotzdem möchte ich das Recht haben es zu tun, man weiß ja nie wie es in der Zukunft sein wird, ob man nicht auf einmal ein Spiel verkaufen möchte. 
Zudem finde ich sollte man die Computerspiele nicht als eine Sache für sich sehen, sondern man sollte sie mit Brettspielen gleich setzen. Spiel ist Spiel, ob jetzt digital oder nicht.


----------



## cookiebrandt (5. August 2010)

Was einige hier auch vergessen (wenn ich lese "bei Steam gibt es ja auch dauernd Sonderangebote"): Ja, Steam hat einige Sachen billig im Angebot. Aber es gibt auch die Spiele, die man für den Vollpreis im Laden kauft, und dann auch an Steam bindet - und somit nicht weiterverkaufen kann (und genau darum ging es auch in dem Urteil).

MfG


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2010)

In dem Urteil ging es darum das bei Herstellerangabe, dass der Weiterverkauf nicht gestattet ist, es nach deutschem Recht eben legitim ist. Wenn ihr euch darüber moniert, dann wendet euch an die deutsche Gesetzgebung die das eben möglich macht. Dem Hersteller kann man nicht vorwerfen, sich im Rahmen des Möglichen zu bewegen.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Ich finds nicht schlimm, privat wird man auch SteamAcc los, egal obs legal oder illegal ist  


Zumal ich auch nicht den Sinn im verkaufen sehe, man möchte schließlich ja auch sammeln  



@ Singler 

Ein Mod ist auch nur ein Mensch der natürlich auch mitdisktutieren darf. Wo hast du das her das er es nicht darf?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht schlimm, privat wird man auch SteamAcc los, egal obs legal oder illegal ist


Man will aber nicht immer den ganzen Account verkaufen, sondern evtl. nur einzelne Spiele. Außerdem sind beim Account-Verkauf alle Steam-Freunde weg und man muss sie neu adden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Man will aber nicht immer den ganzen Account verkaufen, sondern evtl. nur einzelne Spiele. Außerdem sind beim Account-Verkauf alle Steam-Freunde weg und man muss sie neu adden.



Spiele einzeln herraus aus Steam verkaufen ging noch nie


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Spiele einzeln herraus aus Steam verkaufen ging noch nie


Wenn Valve vor Gericht verloren hätte, müssten sie eine Möglichkeit, Spiele einzeln weiterzugeben ("Verschenken"-Feature), in Steam einbauen. Wäre ja auch nicht schwer.


----------



## Herb_G (5. August 2010)

Ich sehe den Sinn hinter der Plattform Steam durchaus. Raubkopien werden verhindert, der Zwischenhandel wird (bis auf Steam selber) ausgeschaltet. Das heisst höhere Marge und kein Verlust durch schwarze Schäfchen die nicht zahlen wollen.

Die höheren Gewinne werden aber nicht in Form von niedrigeren Preisen weitergereicht, diese Illusion sollte man schnell ablegen.

Zusätzlich können durch eine solche Plattform Verbraucherdaten und Informationen über Verbraucherverhalten gewonnen werden. Diese kann man selber nutzen und auswerten und zusätzlich auch schön verkaufen, also noch mehr Geld.

Nun auch noch den Riegel des Weiterverkaufs vorgeschoben - besser kann´s nicht laufen.

Wenn sich die Verbraucher verständigen würden und einfach nur mal ein Jahr auf das neuste Spiel verzichten und solches Geschäftsgebaren boykottieren - wie schnell würde der Markt sich regulieren. Aber der Geschlossenheit der Wirtschaft stehen das Individuum Verbraucher gegenüber.

Da wird also nix passieren, wie bei laxem Datenschutz etc, gibt es zu viele Leute die das einfach nicht interessiert, weil Sie nicht begreifen, was dahinter steckt und was man mit geschlossenem Vorgehen erreichen kann.

Mir persönlich stinkt auch, dass der LAN wohl bald auch Geschichte ist.
Ich finde: Es geht keinen was an, wann und wie oft ich spiele, ein permanenter online-Zwang ist für mich eine Auflage, die ich nicht zu erfüllen bereit bin. 
Weiterhin, wenn ich eine Ware oder ein Recht gekauft habe, dann muss ich es nach meinem Empfinden auch weiter veräussern dürfen. Da hat eine Lobby wohl geschickt gearbeitet. Wer mit der Spitzfindigkeit "Du kaufst eine Lizenz und kein Programm" ankommt, mag ruhig recht haben, na dann warte ich halt, bis es wieder Programme zu kaufen gibt. 
Das einzige was sich wirklich gravierend verändert, ist die Qualität der Grafik, was Spielprinzipe angeht, wird das Rad ja nicht neu erfunden. Wenn man sich anschaut, was die Community mit alten Spielen so alles anstellen kann - ich verweise hier z.B. auf Stalker mit dem Soljanka-Mod und der bald erscheinenden Final-Version - irre.

Ich habe jedenfalls Zeit und Geduld und ein Spiel das irgendwann auf dem Grabbeltisch landet, wird durch das "Alter" ja qualitativ nicht abgewertet, der Preis gefällt mir da sogar noch viel besser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. August 2010)

Herb_G schrieb:


> Raubkopien werden verhindert


Das schafft Steam nicht. Von Valve-Spielen gibt es gecrackte "No Steam"-Versionen. Es ist auch möglich, gecrackte Spiele in Steam einzufügen (auch wenn man damit riskiert, dass der Account gesperrt wird und auch die legal gekauften Spiele weg sind!). Und es gibt den Undead Patch, mit dem Raubkopierer sich fast alle Spiele direkt von Steam saugen können (auch hier kann der Account blitzschnell weg sein).


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn Valve vor Gericht verloren hätte, müssten sie eine Möglichkeit, Spiele einzeln weiterzugeben ("Verschenken"-Feature), in Steam einbauen. Wäre ja auch nicht schwer.


Hätte, wenn und aber.. Haben sie aber nicht.  Und das ist der Punkt. Änderungen diesbezüglich wird man wohl erst mit einer Gesetzesänderungen herbeiführen können also beschwert euch nicht bei Valve, sondern bei unsere Politikern. 

MfG


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Änderungen diesbezüglich wird man wohl erst mit einer Gesetzesänderungen herbeiführen können


Niemand verbietet Valve, dieses Feature anzubieten. 



> also beschwert euch nicht bei Valve, sondern bei unsere Politikern.


Ich habe mich ja auch bei den Politikern beschwert und eine Gesetzesänderung gefordert.


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Niemand verbietet Valve, dieses Feature anzubieten.


 Was wirfst du ihnen vor, dass sie von ihrem Recht gebrauch machen?? 


> Ich habe mich ja auch bei den Politikern beschwert und eine Gesetzesänderung gefordert.


Na dann starte doch eine Petition. 

MfG


----------



## Nasenbaer (5. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn Valve vor Gericht verloren hätte, müssten sie eine Möglichkeit, Spiele einzeln weiterzugeben ("Verschenken"-Feature), in Steam einbauen. Wäre ja auch nicht schwer.



Was würde dann passieren? Jeder im Freundeskreis kauft genau ein Spiel und dann wird's einmal komplett rumgegeben. Bei Multiplayerspielen eher unwarscheinlich aber SinglePlayer-Games wären dafür ideal.

Man kann die Sache noch weiterspinnen. Tausch-Communities könnte man aufbauen, wodurch sich dann ein virtueller, riesiger "Freundeskreis" aufbauen würde. Im Prinzip eine Videothek zum Spieleverleih ohne Leihgebühr. Schlechte Mitglieder ließen sich durch Bewertungssysteme und bspw. hinterlegte Kautionen nahezu ausschließen.

Also das wäre jedenfalls alles möglich und finde Geschäftsleute würde solche Portale auch aufbauen.



In dem Bezug kann ich Valve schon verstehen. Das kann keiner wirklich wollen. Gegen den einmaligen Weiterverkauf ist allerdings nichts einzuwenden aber warum sollten Neupreis-Käufer ein Spiel weiterverkaufen dürfen und Gebrauchtkäufer nicht? Gäbe warscheinlich auch wieder rechtliche Probleme.


----------



## HLP-Andy (5. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn Valve vor Gericht verloren hätte, müssten sie eine Möglichkeit, Spiele einzeln weiterzugeben ("Verschenken"-Feature), in Steam einbauen.


Oder das Service in Deutschland einstellen. Ob das den Leuten gefallen würde, die Steam regelmäßig nutzen?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. August 2010)

Wenn ein Online-Angebot in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist, starte ich HMA! Pro VPN, wähle einen Serverstandort (Land) aus und schon geht es.


----------



## Nasenbaer (5. August 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ein Online-Angebot in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist, starte ich HMA! Pro VPN, wähle einen Serverstandort (Land) aus und schon geht es.


Du willst ein Online-Match über einen Server im nirgendwo routen? Lags ahoi! 

BTW würde man einen Markt wie Deutschland wohl kaum aufgeben - man würde schon Mittel und Wege finden dennoch ein Angebot anzubieten. Da das jetzige aber ohnehin geseteskonform zu sein scheint erübrigen sich alle "hätte-wenn-und-aber"-Fragen.


----------



## rAveN_13 (6. August 2010)

Es fehlt definitiv die Option ein Spiel auch von seinem Account zu lösen. Und was ich verbinden kann, kann ich auch wieder trennen. Aber weder Steam noch einzelne Studios wollen das. Denen gehts nur um Gewinn.

Wem das nicht gefällt bleibt nur die Möglichkeit für jedes Spiel einen Account anzulegen oder es nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Quake2008 (6. August 2010)

Wer so einen S.cheiß unterstützt ist selbst schuld. Bei mir müssen die Spiele im Regal liegen dafür zahl ich auch bischen mehr.


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. August 2010)

rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Denen gehts nur um Gewinn.



Und weil die Spieleindustrie im Geld schwimmt, gehen Jahr für Jahr auch eine handvoll Studios pleite...


----------



## Singler (6. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso, wenn man sachlich bleibt sollten Meinungsverschiedenheiten nie böse nach hinten losgehen. Ganz ehrlich, ich versteh überhaupt nicht wo da dein Problem ist. Hier geht es um Meinungsaustausch und daran können sich Mod´s genauso wie User beteiligen, da brauchst du auch keine Angst vor ungerechtfertigten Restriktionen haben.
> So lange du dich an die Forenregeln hälst hast du nichts zu befürchten.



Ein Moderator lenkt eine Diskussion... er ist nicht Teil derselben. In etwa vergleichbar wie ein Schiedsrichter. Wenn er nun selber an einer Diskussion teilnimmt und sich klar für eine Seite positioniert, steht der Verdacht immer im Raum, dass er bei hitzigen Diskussionen Mittel für seine Diskussionsgrundlage heranzieht, die er als Nicht-Moderator nicht hätte. Stichwort: Machtmißbrauch. 

So schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## poiu (6. August 2010)

jetzt hör bitte auf mit dem Moderator Thema, erstens ist das Offtopic ( kannst du ja woanders ein Thread aufmachen) und zweites ist ein Moderator nur ein Forum User mit erweiterten Möglichkeiten/Rechten!
Er bekommt kein Geld dafür das er hier ist

betreff Thema

Pokerclock hat es sehr gut formuliert. 

Ich sehe dann jetzt eine Lücke und es könnten aufgrund dieser Entscheidung weiter Firmen folgen.

Probleme sehe ich nicht nur heute sondern in Zukunft, wie wird garantiert das ich auch in Zukunft auf diese Software Zugriff habe usw.
Nebenbei viel spaß, ich stelle mir grad vor ich müsste mit win 98 Online gehen damit ich ein Spiel aktivieren/downloaden kann^^

An die Befürworter, es geht nicht um euch alleine ihr solltet immer die zwei Seiten der Medaille betrachten


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Ein Moderator lenkt eine Diskussion... er ist nicht Teil derselben. In etwa vergleichbar wie ein Schiedsrichter. Wenn er nun selber an einer Diskussion teilnimmt und sich klar für eine Seite positioniert, steht der Verdacht immer im Raum, dass er bei hitzigen Diskussionen Mittel für seine Diskussionsgrundlage heranzieht, die er als Nicht-Moderator nicht hätte. Stichwort: Machtmißbrauch.
> 
> So schwer zu verstehen?


Hallo, Erde an Singler, aufwachen, der Albtraum ist vorbei! 
Ich glaube du verwechselst da ein wenig was. Das hier ist ein "Forum" und kein Fußballplatz! 

Die Moderatoren hier passen auf das sich die User an die Forenregeln halten, gehen Verstößen nach etc. und mehr nicht. Schliesslich brauch man hier auch keine Ausbildung oder Ähnliches. Andernfalls kannst du mir ja gerne irgendwas vorlegen woraus zu ersehen ist, dass ein Foren-MOD sich an einer Meinungsdebatte nicht beteiligen darf. 

Hab keine Angst, wenn du dich an die Forenregeln hälst, brauchst du nichts zu befürchten, wenn du mit einem MOD debattierst. So und nun ist Schluss mit dem OT. Wenn du noch was dazu zu sagen hast, beschwere dich bei einem Redakteur oder schreib dem MOD ne PM, dass er das vorher ankündigt, wenn er jetzt nicht als MOD schreibt.... 

BTT

Wie schon geschrieben, ich kann damit leben, weil ich meine gut ausgewählten, gekauften Spiele nicht weiterverkaufe. Für die Gegenseite dieser Ansicht habe ich durchaus Verständnis. Allerdings bleibt zu berücksichtigen, dass man durchaus bei den meisten Spielen nach ca. 2 Monaten nur noch die Hälfte zahlen muss, was in etwa bei neuen Spielen der Gebrauchtpreis ist und man ja so alternativ einfach kurz warten kann, wenn es unbedingt so billig sein muss und man anschliessend das Spiel neu und zum selben Preis wie gebraucht erwerben kann. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2010)

An erster Stelle bin ich User, wie jeder andere auch. Gegen den Benutzertitel kann ich nichts, lässt sich auch nicht ändern. Wenn meine Beiträge nicht direkt zu unterscheiden sind, ob jetzt der User oder der Mod schreibt, mache ich das kenntlich. 

*Mod

Diese Diskussion ist aber absolut Offtopic. Daher bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkommen. Bei Bedarf weiteres per PN.

*/Mod


----------



## Skysnake (6. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, ich kann damit leben, weil ich meine gut ausgewählten, gekauften Spiele nicht weiterverkaufe. Für die Gegenseite dieser Ansicht habe ich durchaus Verständnis. Allerdings bleibt zu berücksichtigen, dass man durchaus bei den meisten Spielen nach ca. 2 Monaten nur noch die Hälfte zahlen muss, was in etwa bei neuen Spielen der Gebrauchtpreis ist und man ja so alternativ einfach kurz warten kann, wenn es unbedingt so billig sein muss und man anschliessend das Spiel neu und zum selben Preis wie gebraucht erwerben kann.
> 
> MfG



Wo bitte bei vernünftigen Spielen wie Fallout 3, Battelfiel etc. Da zahle auch nen halbes Jahr/Jahr nach erscheinen noch 40 Euro. Also ganz ehrlich ich find bei steam keinen echten Vorteil, außer den Ramschangeboten, aber das sind halt meist wirklich alte Sachen, wos dann halt nur noch um Gewinnabschöpfung durch Preisdifferenzierung geht. Ist genau das Gleiche wie bei Sonderpreisen für Renter, Studenten etc. Da ist der Anbieter nicht großherzig, sondern der ist sich im klaren das es da weniger Geld gibt, nicht die Bereitschaft da ist mehr zu zahlen, oder aber halt einfach das Produkt schon veraltet ist, und dann durch Sonderpreise eben noch die letzten Absatzbereiche erschlossen werden. Das reine Gewinnmaximierung nichts anderes.

Nen echtes Angebot wärs wenn z.B. Dirt3 im Laden 60 Euro kostet und bei Steam VON ANFANG an 50, oder noch weniger.


----------



## KrHome (6. August 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, ich kann damit leben, weil ich meine gut ausgewählten, gekauften Spiele nicht weiterverkaufe. Für die Gegenseite dieser Ansicht habe ich durchaus Verständnis. Allerdings bleibt zu berücksichtigen, dass man durchaus bei den meisten Spielen nach ca. 2 Monaten nur noch die Hälfte zahlen muss, was in etwa bei neuen Spielen der Gebrauchtpreis ist und man ja so alternativ einfach kurz warten kann, wenn es unbedingt so billig sein muss und man anschliessend das Spiel neu und zum selben Preis wie gebraucht erwerben kann.


Abgesehen davon, dass ich noch nie erlebt habe, dass ein auch nur mittelmäßig erfolgreiches Spiel nach 2 Monaten nur noch die Hälfte kostet (Risen will ich schon ewig für 20 Euro kaufen, aber das wird und wird nicht billiger), habe ich tatsächlich auch noch nie ein Spiel gebraucht gekauft/verkauft.

Praktisch gibt der BGH den Publishern aber hier einen sehr guten Grund in die Hand, Spiele in Zukunft an Benutzerkonten zu binden, was ich schon sehr nervig finde. Bei EA registrieren, bei Ubisoft registrieren, bei Valve ... registrieren.

Da im Urteil ausdrücklich gesagt wird, dass das Recht auf Weiterverkauf der DVD noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass der Erwerber das Spiel dann auch spielen können muss (das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ), könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Registrierungswahn in Zukunft weiter zunimmt. Natürlich auch und erst recht auf den Konsolen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2010)

Pff, viele Spiele haben keinen Wiederspielwert und man soll sie nach Steam-AGB's dann trotzdem behalten. Das ist einfach extrem verbraucherunfreundlich und es ist mir scheiss egal wie es mit der Gesetzeslage dazu aussieht. Diese Paragraphenshice ist leider nicht der heilige Gral nach dem man sich immer richten kann. Sie hat z.B. schon dafür gesorgt, dass Kinderschänder wieder auf freien Fuss kommen und sich das nächste Kind schnappen.


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. September 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Diese Paragraphenshice ist leider nicht der heilige Gral nach dem man sich immer richten kann. Sie hat z.B. schon dafür gesorgt, dass Kinderschänder wieder auf freien Fuss kommen und sich das nächste Kind schnappen.


Du hält den Rechtsstaat also für Shice, wie du es schön sagst? Ich bin froh, dass es in unserem System fast nie zur Willkür kommt und jemand oder etwas aufgrund eines Bauchgefühls verurteilt wird - und das kann sich wohl auch niemand ernsthaft wünschen.
Sicher sind einige Gesetze dringend überarbeitungsbedürftig und das Rechtssystem ist manchmal auch sehr überlastet, weswegen es dann doch mal zu Fehlentscheidungen kommt. Aber das ist wohl kein Problem des Rechtssystems an sich, sondern der Legislative, also der Bundesregierung, die ihren Pflichten bei der Gestaltung der Gesetze nur unzureichend nachkommt.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Pff, viele Spiele haben keinen Wiederspielwert und man soll sie nach Steam-AGB's dann trotzdem behalten. Das ist einfach extrem verbraucherunfreundlich und es ist mir scheiss egal wie es mit der Gesetzeslage dazu aussieht. Diese Paragraphenshice ist leider nicht der heilige Gral nach dem man sich immer richten kann. Sie hat z.B. schon dafür gesorgt, dass Kinderschänder wieder auf freien Fuss kommen und sich das nächste Kind schnappen.



Ich bin auch wuetend. Dass ist der letzte Dreck. Jetzt muss mann seine alten Spiele behalten die mann ueber Steam erworben hat.


----------



## Tolive (12. September 2010)

Naja der BGH hat ja nun mal recht, man kauft ja weniger das Spiel sondern eher die Nutzungsrechte. Auch wenn ich verstehe das sich einige darüber aufregen wüsste ich nicht was sie mit einem Wiederverkaufsrecht anfangen wollten? Man muss ja bedenken das immer noch jede Menge Benutzerkonten per fishing und co. "erbeutet werden". So würde es eh keine einfache Funktion geben womit man die Spiele einem anderen übertragen könnte. Sondern viel eher einen teuren Spiele Transfer der zudem einen hohen Aufwand bedeuten würde um sicherstellen zu können das der alte Benutzer diese Aktion unwiderruflich durchführen will. Denkbar währen hier Gebühren von 15-25 Euro und eine sichere Verifizierung per Post oder ähnliches. Somit würde sich ein Verkauf auch nicht mehr so stark rechnen.


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. September 2010)

Tolive schrieb:


> Naja der BGH hat ja nun mal recht, man kauft ja weniger das Spiel sondern eher die Nutzungsrechte. Auch wenn ich verstehe das sich einige darüber aufregen wüsste ich nicht was sie mit einem Wiederverkaufsrecht anfangen wollten? Man muss ja bedenken das immer noch jede Menge Benutzerkonten per fishing und co. "erbeutet werden". So würde es eh keine einfache Funktion geben womit man die Spiele einem anderen übertragen könnte. Sondern viel eher einen teuren Spiele Transfer der zudem einen hohen Aufwand bedeuten würde um sicherstellen zu können das der alte Benutzer diese Aktion unwiderruflich durchführen will. Denkbar währen hier Gebühren von 15-25 Euro und eine sichere Verifizierung per Post oder ähnliches. Somit würde sich ein Verkauf auch nicht mehr so stark rechnen.


So sieht das nämlich aus. Man sollte sich schonmal darüber informieren wofür man sein Geld ausgibt und es ggf. einfach nicht ausgeben, wenn einem die Konditionen nicht passen. Dass es nicht kundenfreundlich ist, das bestreite ich nicht aber für Kundenfreundlichkeit ist der BGH nicht zuständig, sondern für die Einhaltung von Gesetzen aller Beteiligter.
Wenn Valve gesetzlich einwandfrei arbeitet, dann muss der BGH so urteilen. Es ist liegt an der Kundschaft was zu ändern (Petitionen, Boykott, etc.). Wenn man allerdings sieht, dass etliche Mitglieder der "Ich kaufe kein COD 6"-Gruppe von Steam das Spiel doch besitzen, dann sieht man, dass die Rechnung der Publisher doch aufgeht. Also selbst schuld!


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Man sollte sich schonmal darüber informieren wofür man sein Geld ausgibt und es ggf. einfach nicht ausgeben, wenn einem die Konditionen nicht passen.



Ich kaufe generell nie gebraucht Ware. Ich verkaufe nur, deswegen aergert mich es trotzdem.


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich kaufe generell nie gebraucht Ware. Ich verkaufe nur, deswegen aergert mich es trotzdem.


Diesen Personenkreis meinte ich ja damit. Man kauft wohl doch nur irgendwie ne Nutzungslizens oder sowas in der Art und kein Spiel inklusive sämtlicher Nutzungsrechte.
Naja da ich eigentlich nur Spiele verkaufen würden, die mir nicht soo gefallen, stört es mich praktisch nicht. Bisher wollte ich nur Crysis verscheuern, weil das für mich ein Fehlkauf aus Gameplaysicht war.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. September 2010)

Schön wärs gewesen wenn das BGH anders entschieden hätte, das wär ein guter marktplatz geworden,und die neu verkäufe würden dann billiger werden.
So muss man jetzt immer abwarten bis Steam eine aktionswoche macht,so wie letzten winter.Die waren gut.

Was den gebrauchtverkauf an sich angeht,ich bin da zwiegespalten einerseits möchte ich das die entwickler ihr Geld kriegen,andereseits regen mich USK und die hohen Preise auf.Und DRM.
Kosolenspiele kaufe ich generell gebraucht,ausser der preis liegt gleich hoch dann lieber neu.Ich unterstütze nicht diesen abzocke bei Konsolen,die damit auch noch den PC markt schädigt.


----------

